# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  کار نکردن scaffolding و ساخت Dependency ها در زمان ساخت اولین کنترلر

## jaykob

سلام دوستان


من پروژه Core MVC خودم رو به صوت Empty درست می کنم و فولدر Controllers رو هم ایجاد می کنم اما اولین کنترلر رو که می خوام Add MVC Dependencies رو واسم نمی آره که به صورت مثال Full یا Minimal رو انتخاب کنم که فولدر ها و بقیه موارد اتوماتیک ساخته بشه

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## Moien Tajik

سلام,

بنده چک کردم مشکلی نداشت.
این پکیج برای فعال شدن Scaffolding باید روی پروژتون نصب باشه : Microsoft.VisualStudio.Web.CodeGeneration.Design
سعی کنید از ورژن آخر Visual Studio هم استفاده کنید ( 15.8.7 )

----------


## jaykob

سلام

ممنون بابت پاسختون

من پکیجی که فرمودید رو نصب کردم و ورژن ویژوال من هم 15.8.7 هستش اما نمی دونم چرا این مورد رو انجام نمی ده فقط Controller رو می سازه و دیگه اون وابستگی ها و پوشه های MVC رو نمی سازه . 

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید

با تشکر

----------


## Moien Tajik

پوشه Models رو که خودتون باید بسازید و Entity هاتون رو داخلش قرار بدید.
پوشه Views هم اگر از View Scaffolder استفاده کنید ایجاد میشه و اگر از Api Scaffolder استفاده کنید فقط Controller براتون Generate میشه.




> دیگه اون وابستگی هارو نمیسازه


منظورتون از وابستگی هارو متوجه نشدم ; چه وابستگی های دیگه ای ؟

----------


## jaykob

سلام

ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون . طبق آموزشی که داشتم می دیدم و گزینه های دیگه سوال من این هستش که چرا اصلا پنجره Add MVC Dependencie برای من باز نمی شه ؟ منظورم از وابستگی رو اشتباه مطرح کردم منظورم همون ساخت اتوماتیک فولدر های MVC هستش 

ممنون

----------


## hakim22

من پنجره ای که میگید رو تا به حال ندیدم. البته کنترلر های در MVC فقط کلاس #C هستند. حتما لازم نیست از دیالوگ استفاده کنید. گزینه ی Add Controller روی فولدر Controllers همیشه کنترلر ایجاد میکنه.

----------


## jaykob

> من پنجره ای که میگید رو تا به حال ندیدم. البته کنترلر های در MVC فقط کلاس #C هستند. حتما لازم نیست از دیالوگ استفاده کنید. گزینه ی Add Controller روی فولدر Controllers همیشه کنترلر ایجاد میکنه.


سلام


ممنون بابت پاسختون . من تصویر پنجره ای رو که می گم ضمیمه می کنم خدمتتون . ولی در هر صورت می دونم دستی همه رو می شه ایجاد کرد و کار خاصی نیست ولی خواستم بدونم چرا توی هر آموزشی این صفحه رو می آره ولی واسه من باز نمی شه 

تشکر

----------

